# Info about Penang and Malaysia in general



## dolittle

Hi folks. New to the forum. Currently living in Holland, Michigan, but seeking an overseas retirement spot. Have been to Costa Rica and Mexico three times each, and considering both.

Been reading some "buzz," about Malaysia - - specifically about Penang and Kuala Lumpur.

Can someone give me a "crash," course on the most desirable areas for expats, along with info on climate and humidity, safety after dark, living costs,etc., and what one can expect to pay for a very nice - - but small home. I am 67 years old; divorced, and in good health. Help me find my way.

Dolittle (Ph.D)


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Dr.,
My wife & I live in Spain, retired late 2006 and bought an apartment in/on Penang, I can give some advice, just PM me with your questions. Robert


----------



## synthia

In Penang, you want to be in an apartment with security. Houses are too vulnerable, and the break-in rate is high. Houses are usually stripped to the bone during break-ins, including ripping out all of the wire. You want an apartment.

I moved your thread here, to the Malaysia forum. Welcome!


----------



## dolittle

*rjnpenang*

Hi Robert,

Thanks for your offer to answer questions. Here are some: cost of a small, but very nice and secure apartment; realistic info on what it costs to live in Penang on a monthly basis; year around weather and best months to spend 
time in Penang; how bad is the humidity; can one survive without knowing the language; is it SAFE . . . i here so many conflicting stories - - especially about b & e's; safety of food and water; ease of mixing with other expats who speak english; does one need an auto to get around; quality and availability of medical services, including Rx's; 

And finally, how did you come to choose Panang as opposed to other potential retirement spots? What were your 2nd and 3rd choices?

Bet you are sorry you asked to help! But, thank you!!

Don


----------



## rjnpenang

Don, Send me a private message, left click on the green dot next to my name, scroll down to "Send a private message to RJN......., click on that and a new window will open, I can answer your questions more easily that way. Robert


----------



## dolittle

Robert,

For some reason, the screen you referenced isn't on my scroll-down. The button next to your name is blue - not green. What am I doing wrong?

Don


----------



## rjnpenang

I think under the new rules you have to post 4 or 5 posts before the private messenging can be used, is that correct, Synthia?.


----------



## synthia

Yes, it's five posts. We were getting some automated spam through the PM system, I think.

I spent five months in Chinatown, in Georgetown, and while I felt physically safe, my bag was snatched, and I heard about someone having the same thing happen nearly every day. Official statistics are misleading, as most people don't even bother to make a report.

Whether you need a car is a function of where you live.

The water is 'safe' for drinking, but it does bother some people to some extent. I was pleased with the medical care I got.


----------



## rjnpenang

Don, You´re a single guy in the prime of life, wouldn't you like it better in Thailand, there more expats there and its easier to meet them and if you want feminine co., well!. I also go up to Pattaya 2 or 3 times a year to see my doctor, I only bought in Malaysia because my wife was born there. However its easier to buy in M/sia, Thailand has certain restrictions on ownership. Sarawak is another place that's growing in popularity.


----------



## rjnpenang

Don, You still want advice?, do another 2 posts, then you can contact me privately. Rob


----------



## Etherus

Hi

I am currently living i Thailand and am moving to Penang in the next few weeks with the wife.

I have lived in Thailand for 3 years and truly over it. pm me if you would like to talk. I am an Aussie close to 60 but still believing I am 29?????


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Etherus?, I recently retired (early) and bought a place in Penang with my wife. I also seem to have the same problem, My brain thinks its 28 but very cynical and I seem to get tired more easily!!!! (don´t know why?). BTW, you can only do a PM after your 5th posting, I can give some info about Penang etc. We will be back there next month, meet for a coffee/beer?. Regards Rob


----------



## Etherus

Not sure how many posts I have made now, must be getting close to 5, this one less to go I guess. 

Look forward to catching up Rob. Nice to find a friendly face. My wife is actually going down there today for a few day on a visa run and see if she can get an our import permit for our cats.

(I am editing this as I took a short detour with work on my way however still planning to move in next year sometime. My wife will move in sometime earlier.)


----------



## synthia

You can see your number of posts in the upper right corner of each post.


----------



## purplerose

Hi Everyone, I am planning to move to Penang with my kids but wondering how the visa system works there?


----------



## J Bravo

Where is Sarawak, and is that beach front? thx...


----------



## Etherus

J Bravo said:


> Where is Sarawak, and is that beach front? thx...


Suggest you look at a map. Sarawak is one of the two states on the island of Borneo to the East of the Malaysian peninsula. It has beachfront.


----------



## J Bravo

Etherus said:


> Suggest you look at a map. Sarawak is one of the two states on the island of Borneo to the East of the Malaysian peninsula. It has beachfront.


Hi Etherus,

Thanks, I will do that. Appreciate the response. 

Can you shed any light on Kuantan? Such as comparison to Penang in terms of place to retire to, and any other helpful info. Thx


----------

